# Hunting and Trapping Wolves



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

http://www.localnews8.com/news/28487638/detail.html

I thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed that mi. will offer a wolf trapping season in the near future


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

SNAREMAN said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that mi. will offer a wolf trapping season in the near future


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Bet the us trappers won't see much opposition from the houndsmen  unlike bobcat trapping


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope we get a season i will be one happy fool and so will my taxidermist.. 

Last years catch..


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Wiz., I love that story. Takes again for sharing that video.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

